
GitHub may have been blocked in parts of China - sexy_seedbox
https://viewdns.info/chinesefirewall/?domain=github.com
======
shanghaiclique
Hi, I'm in Shanghai and can reach Github fine, and there are no engineers
speaking about github being blocked within China.

~~~
barry-cotter
Also, in Shanghai, also works fine without VPN. The GFW can vary by province.
I remember HN being blocked in Shenzhen but not Shanghai six years ago.

~~~
rqs
There are a website called [https://www.17ce.com/](https://www.17ce.com/),
it's a speed test service, but their server mainly located in China (Of
course, it's a Chinese website), so it can be used to test status of some GFW
blocks.

That website tells me GitHub is fine, and that's all, I guess.

This is the speed test result for Google.com
[https://imgur.com/eOoxthu](https://imgur.com/eOoxthu)

This is the result for GitHub.com
[https://imgur.com/T9o0U79](https://imgur.com/T9o0U79) (Red == Delay was very
bad)

------
cmaureir
Maybe is the response to the 996 movement.
[https://996.icu/#/en_US](https://996.icu/#/en_US)

~~~
federicoponzi
Interesting link, thanks for sharing.

It seems like the github repo of that site is being flooded with issues:

[https://github.com/996icu/996.ICU/issues](https://github.com/996icu/996.ICU/issues)

Not sure if they are fake users or not

------
jtokoph
The linked site shows it as up. Was probably a temporary connectivity issue.
Other tests show a response time of 10+ seconds, so this site could have just
timed out.

------
parsadotsh
I'm in China and it seems to be working fine.

------
vSanjo
A sad day for OSS indeed. A lot of great Chinese developers have helped me
over the years.

~~~
jj2ay0
I have exactly the opposite experience. As a Go developer, I'm used to seeing
Chinese developers and users speaking Chinese in the issue tracker showing no
regard and respect to the rest of the world.

Not that I condone blocking github in China, but my experience with the
Chinese is less than stellar.

~~~
aaomidi
> showing no regard and respect to the rest of the world.

What the fuck? They're not showing "respect" because they don't speak English?

~~~
yg6ht5
Yes, English is the "universal" language, whether we like it or not, and
speaking in another language in a public place (such as a github issue
tracker) is disrespectful, because it's like gatekeeping information and
knowledge.

~~~
aaomidi
No it's not. This is imperialist thinking. There is no universal language.

If you want to understand what they're saying hire a translator or use an
online service. They're not using some obscure language only a few people
understand.

Get out with your western centric thinking.

~~~
yorwba
I think you could have made your point without resorting to personal attacks.

------
plibither8
Pretty disappointing. China has blocked GitHub multiple times in the past [1],
each time unblocking it due to backlash and criticism. Hopefully they unblock
it again soon.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_of_GitHub#China](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censorship_of_GitHub#China)

------
etaerc
I have a friend in China who's trying to learn software development by
himself. It's ridiculously hard compared to the west. It shouldn't be
underestimated how Wikipedia, Stackoverflow and Github can increase your
learning speed.

~~~
jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
Sounds strange. Programming resources usually aren't blocked here - even when
they're on Wikipedia. StackOverflow isn't blocked, and GitHub hasn't been
blocked either.

E: Excluding Google search I've only encountered one blocked programming
resource when sporadically programming on my spare time here: golang.org -
which I'm guessing is because it's on hosted on Google's servers.

~~~
etaerc
Yeah but how do you search for stuff there if google doesn't work? I.e. you
try to learn "udp hole punching" how do you get the relevant wikipedia,
stackoverflow etc pages?

~~~
yorwba
[https://cn.bing.com](https://cn.bing.com) or
[https://baidu.com](https://baidu.com)

Chinese Bing has an interesting feature where it pop ups a dictionary
definition when you hover over any English word in the search results. Even
with that, not everyone's English is good enough to understand
Wikipedia/StackOverflow/... so they use Baidu Baike/Zhihu/... as alternatives.

------
_hardwaregeek
On one hand this sucks, on the other hand, this is the precise audience that
knows how to set up a VPN.

------
Double_a_92
This has been occasionally happening since 2013. Most of the times it's just
temporary.

------
tobyhinloopen
There are plenty of Chinese repos on there. Sucks to have your code hosting
platform banned.

------
toinetoine
It's working fine in Shenzhen. I cleared cache and still able to use it fine.

------
dlahoda
Very good news. For alternative open source git providers. And for p2p git
versions. One on zeronet and one on ipfs. Wait, git is p2p itself in its core?
So p2p issue boards with search may be OK.

------
schappim
What alternative platforms do Chinese developers use?

~~~
guessmyname
I use Coding [1] but Gitee [2] is also popular.

[1] [https://coding.net/](https://coding.net/)

[2] [https://gitee.com/](https://gitee.com/)

~~~
gunn
Wow, gitee's UI looks familiar:
[https://gitee.com/assets/homepage/screenshots/repo_index.png](https://gitee.com/assets/homepage/screenshots/repo_index.png)

------
limw
no vpn,it's working fine in GuangZhou.

------
bg24
But why? I can understand blocking Google, FB etc. and that's well discussed.
Why block GitHub?

~~~
mehrdadn
See the 996 thing in another comment.

------
forkLding
Don't most Chinese devs in China use VPN to access Github anyways?

~~~
jjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
Using a VPN usually slows down your connection quite a bit if it's located
outside the GFW, so most devs in China probably aren't using a VPN to access
GitHub (myself included).

------
jingzhi
i am in WuHan, it has been blocked.

------
asaka
Looks fine in Beijing.

------
gerryxiao
Fine in Hubei now.

------
throwaway2019Z
Your own link says otherwise. How are people upvoting this?

